#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Como instalar um Cisco Aironet 702W Series Access Points

## dcsengenharia

Olá mestres dos Ciscos, estou com um problema que está me fritando aqui! 

Acabei ganhando de presente de um amigo meu nos Estados Unidos um *Cisco Aironet 702W*. 



Comprei o cabeamento para configurar em modo telnet e infelizmente ele fica *requisitando um Controller para continuar a instalação.*

Pesquisando mais a fundo encontrei este diagrama no manual do tal access point:



Minhas duvidas nesse primeiro contato com os produtos da Cisco são:

1)* Quais Controllers* posso comparar que sejam *compativeis com esse access point*, tendo em vista que os mais novos da Cisco sao cotados na bagatela de $3.000,00 dolares. Apenas controllers da cisco são aceitas? Havia encontrado um controller no ebay bem antigo e usado por 90 dolares. Por isso pergunto!

2) O que é esse *Layer 3 devices*? São outros Routers, Switch ou algo mais especifico? Necessito ter a layer 3 pra que o access point funcione? 

3) Não consigo fazer esse negocio* funcionar sem estes devices a mais*? Aqui comigo tenho um modem da GVT VSDL 2 PACE v5471 + Router Netgear + switch com POE. Também tenho um HUB velho, alguns modens da GVT mais antigos e um modem router adsl2+ da tplink e um router bem antigo da tplink. 

4) Sobre a tecnologia *Lightweight* e a *Autonomous*, alguém familiarizado?

Obs: Já possuo um switch que tem a tecnologia PoE que transmite energia para o AP da cisco e o cabo de comunicação.

Para os que estão com o mesmo problema que o meu, *consegui um manual que da pra dar um norte*:



OBRIGADO PESSOAL!

----------

